# bottarga(cured fish roe) & Alicci con pepperoncino sotto olio. Sardines with chilli under oil



## moikel (Aug 3, 2011)

Started this because Bear carver suggested it & fishing gods have been kind
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. I  knew there were sardines because I  had got a call yesterday but when I  got there another seller had 3 different fish roe, Wahoo,mirror dory & leatherjacket all just done so I got the pick & got about 2lb of each. I will Qview later tonight I  hope after I clean up a bit . 

Sardines on East Coast different to West Coast. To a sicilian they are Alicci .I have 36lb gross ,net ?? ready to come out of cure in a week so I  can show you whole process just by knocking out 5lb tonight/tomorrow then finishing next week.Its a 28 day cure.

I picked up 20litres/ 5gallons olive oil at the farm gate from a good old boy,Italian ,for $200 so am ready to go next week. Better get the pressure washer ready & start being nice to the wife in anticipation.

Masterbuilt 30 sitting in lounge room for minute
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





back to market first thing on friday.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 3, 2011)

Sounds we'll be here waiting!


----------



## moikel (Aug 3, 2011)

Wahoo roe havent seen it before but sparkling fresh,washed very gently in brine then cleaned gently.
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
Leather jacket roe
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
Mirror dory which I know,very sweet but lots of water ,probably best candidate for a light cold smoke part way through process.
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
On rack ready for salting,it will lose a lot of moisture in first 48hrs,its turned & resalted every 12hrs for fist 3 days in fridge.
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
Salt is mixed with grated zest of 3 oranges & 3 lemons & 4 torn up bay leaves,I wont press it until its lost a heap of moisture otherwise it bursts.Had to tie off 3 that were split as it was.Trouble with buying it prepacked.


----------



## moikel (Aug 3, 2011)

Thats it for bottarga for a few days,I  got into it because I was intrigued by the fact that its made by the Italians,particularly Sardinians,French,Portugese,Turkish,Arabs,Japanese,Korean & Chinese. More or less the same way for thousands of years. Some smoke it some dont the sun dry aspect varies as to the types of fish but its essentially the same thing. A valueable source of almost pure protein that keeps. Some pasta or rice some vegetables & your fed.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





They have the Asian version at the market at wait for it $14 per 100gms thats $80 perpound US at todays rates
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.I paid between $10 -20 a kg(2.2 lbs) .salt & oranges are cheap.I have a lemon tree & a bay tree in the yard.. Its also sold on line shipped from Europe at truly crazy prices which rich stupid people pay


----------



## moikel (Aug 3, 2011)

What passes for sardines on the east coast of Aust,distinct advantage no scales.These are in great shape & cheap today at $2 a pound. They migrate up coast being pursued by big tuna ,wahoo,  & some big sharks lurking underneath.
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
You have to be gentle with them,for 5lb sardines mix 2lb rocksalt with 2 chopped oranges & 2 chopped lemons ,rough chop its not TV. GENTLEY turn sardines with mix then put into refrigerator for 24 hrs or close.Dont clean fish! After 24hrs wash salt off then head,gut ,butterfly & remove backbone.Way easier now.If you are doing a big batch take them out of fridge in batches much easier to clean if they stay firm.

If you talk to a Calabrian,a Sicilian,a Puglian or a Neopolitan old timer they all claim their way is the only way but the difference is minimal.

I will post next preparation step in a day or 2 then the final stages when I do big batch not before August 12.If you like sardines fresh do step 1 for 4 to 12 hours then wash thoroughly,clean then fry or whatever takes a lot of the stronger fishy flavour out & makes them way easier to handle I eat a lot fresh so if anybody wants a recipe give me a yell. MICK


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 3, 2011)

Moikel,

This is all very interesting, and you're doing a great job explaining & illustrating it.

By mentioning how it is almost pure protein, you reminded me of the fact that I use to eat a lot of roe when I was young & pumping iron.

Roe is one of the only foods that has a whole lot more protein than liver, which is one of the things a lot of body builders used to eat (along with raw eggs), in the days before all of the supplements that are now available.

Can't wait for the next installment.........







Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 3, 2011)

Right there with you Bear!


----------



## shooter1 (Aug 3, 2011)

X3, this is going to be good!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Me thinks we are going to need the jumbo sized popcorn.


----------



## roller (Aug 3, 2011)

Thats all real nice, but I am just not hungry for that...I will just stick to my turkey balls....


----------



## meateater (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh man I have this one bookmarked ! I grew up on the ocean fishing all the time and miss it.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 3, 2011)

Hey Moikel,

Ya gotta admit, The Roe looks better fried or broiled.

Raw roe scares "non-roe-eaters" even farther away............   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Looks like we aren't alone though!!!

Bear


----------



## moikel (Aug 3, 2011)

Suppose its how you define raw
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. Prosciutto is salted only same as all those Spanish jamon(ham) that cost a fortune a lot of salami is just cured as well. I eat everything from sushi to pigs ears to beef cheeks to chickens feet to ducks tongues to blood sausage to lambs brains so uncooked fish roe not such a big leap
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Wife wants prior notice on some things so she can go out with girls
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 leaving me in peace to watch game
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.& eat in peace without commentary on what a wacko I am.

I  grew up 350 miles from ocean on a river called the Murrumbidgee,so it was freshwater fish,including catfish or frozen seafood only. When I  got to Sydney, 33 years ago & saw all the variety of seafood & ethnic diversity my big eating cooking adventure started.It coincided with the food revolution here where people started to eat ,squid,octapus ,mussells etc because they saw the Italians ,Greeks etc eating it & serving it in restaurants . Before that Australians ate white fleshed fish,prawns,oysters,crab & lobster everything else was catfood or bait times have changed a lot.

I will Qview next sardine stage tonight my time ,hopefully.


----------



## meateater (Aug 3, 2011)

Moikel said:


> Suppose its how you define raw
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's great, I agree everything but the moo, oink, cluck and a fish tail slap. All else is table fair.


----------



## moikel (Aug 4, 2011)

Change of plan. These little guys look a bit like bar snacks anyway, ok maybe bar snacks from star wars,but bar snacks none the less
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.They are from Ocean Leather jacket ,pretty good eating fish but a bit unattractive unless of course you are another leatherjacket! SO turned the citrus salt cure into a brine,added cold water,pepper corns ,juniper berry,bay leaf ,coriander seed & a corona.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Let it sit for an hour in fridge then I  will dry them off let them sit overnight & hot smoke them in the window between 3 &6 friday afternoon.

Couldnt help my self & dropped into market on way home lucky day got 4lb ultra fresh Gem fish roe. They are part of cod family roe a foot long $10 a kg if all of it,under salt now.


----------



## moikel (Aug 4, 2011)

Dud photo I know but you get the idea.First smoke experiment tomorrow,figure 2 hrs hot smoke,just as well dont have cold smoke a-mazing thing till next week. Figure I  will try them out with slices of lime served cold.DS


----------



## moikel (Aug 4, 2011)

S
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
Sardines cleaned,butterfly did 50 in 30 min
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
Laid flat on baking paper with salt underneath then on top.
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
2 layers paper sardines salt repeat.
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
Several layers of baking paper then paper towels a piece of board but I  didnt have a spare bit,then weights. Note crockery dish never metal,into cellar 28 days minimum.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 4, 2011)

Wow!!!

Keeps getting more interesting!!!

BTW: I didn't mean you were eating them raw, I only meant the pictures of raw roe usually confirms for those who don't eat roe that they don't want to. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





LOL---You could join me on Fridays. That's when I eat things like Shad Roe, when Mrs Bear takes her 90 year old Dad out to eat.

Keep the info coming,

Bear


----------



## moikel (Aug 4, 2011)

I  cooked a couple of roe today after thinking about your reply. They had been cut but I  couldnt see  because they were pre packed. Dusted them in flour fried them in olive oil with a little garlic .Squeeze of lemon pretty good 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.They were mirror dory dont know if you have a U.S fish they didnt taste that fishy.When you cure them they have this sweetness thats hard to describe,I made a pate from a smoked eel recipe using this cured roe in place of the eel really turned out special impressed the hell out of visitors from Netherlands .Just spread it on pumpernickel.


----------



## roller (Aug 4, 2011)

Bear I will drink beer while you eat Roe...


----------



## daveomak (Aug 4, 2011)

Moikel, mornin'......Red meat sardines......interesting....On the Pac. Coast our sardines had big spots on their sides.......Does the meat cook up white ??? like skipjack tuna.....

Great thread and recipes.....Thanks.......Dave


----------



## moikel (Aug 4, 2011)

Our Fish marketing authority tried to get a uniform set of names for everything in this state,slightly complicated by the fact that we get fish from New Zealand as well. These are called pilchards by oldtimers ,they do cook up white. Same family as mackeral & what you guys call bluefish.

I often take 12 big fresh sardines ,clean them butterfly them dredge them in flour set aside. Then in a fry pan 3oz olive oil 1 large red onion finely sliced into rings,1 carrot finely chopped 2 bay leaves 2tablespoons raisans 1 teaspoon of pinenuts 1 chilli  fry gently until soft.Then add 5tablespons white wine vinegar 1 glass dry white wine 1 teaspoon sugar good squeeze fresh orange juice bring to boil then turn off immediately. Fry sardines in olive oil in seperate pan till just done ,then place in china dish pour liquid over  sardines put in fridge for couple of hours eat cold. Great dish for summer, its a Sicilian thing hence raisans ,orange juice ,pine nuts. I dont normally measure things but put it down as guide. Play with it on quantities,you can add orange zest,leave chilli & so on.


----------



## meateater (Aug 4, 2011)

Roller said:


> Bear I will drink beer while you eat Roe...




Oh man live a little, didn't you see waterboy?


----------



## moikel (Aug 5, 2011)

Bar snack version goes into smoker tomorrow,
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  heres hoping! Picked up 30 blue mackeral at $3 a kg today + 2 x bonito. Brined in prototype brine mix with oranges,bay leak peppercorns,spring garlic ,beer,brown sugar. On  racks now after a 6 hr soak,will get them into smoker first thing tomorrow. Will post photos then.


----------



## moikel (Aug 5, 2011)

Started smoking mackeral & these guys turned up,kookaburra 's ,largest members of kingfisher family. Shouldnt be fed people food once they get the taste they will steal it out your hand
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	








	

		
			
		

		
	
Fish roe after 3 days packed in citrus salt mix.
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
The full press new Id find a use for those old weights. On a rack,baking paper plastic trays,about to go back in refrigerator. Will give it 24 hrs &turn it x4.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 5, 2011)

Those can't be Kookaburras.

Shouldn't they be sitting in an old Gum Tree, laughing???  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Looking good Moikel !!

Bear


----------



## moikel (Aug 5, 2011)

They love being up high,flag poles ,tv aerials etc once they get a taste for sausage its hard for them to go back to lizards,frogs & snakes!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 5, 2011)

Moikel said:


> They love being up high,flag poles ,tv aerials etc once they get a taste for sausage its hard for them to go back to lizards,frogs & snakes!


Me too, but I still enjoy some frog legs!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## moikel (Aug 5, 2011)

Leatherjacket roe fresh out of smoker after 3 hrs.100 % success,
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





consistency of say liverwurst sausage or some other type finely minced sausage. Very tasty,used hickory for 3hrs at 70 degrees c so 180 f ?? Brine mix worked you get a hint of citrus. Australia playing NewZealand in rugby in 4 hrs .I now have bar snacks,

Mackeral not best result,fillets a bit thin so those closest to heat source dry .Got 75% result put bonito in now I will run to markets to get a few more bonito now to experiment tomorrow.


----------



## meateater (Aug 5, 2011)

Moikel said:


> Started smoking mackeral & these guys turned up,kookaburra 's ,largest members of kingfisher family. Shouldnt be fed people food once they get the taste they will steal it out your hand
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The roe is looking great and those birds are just frickin cool. Thanks for sharing that !


----------



## moikel (Aug 6, 2011)

Pretty tasty
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





,really looks like a wieswurst or a similiar. Delicate flavour little salty but next batch is in a lighter brine. Hard to compare taste,hickory a good choice of smoke. Dogs pretty pleased with mackeral that didnt make the cut. First batch of bonito nothing special,guessing brined for to long. At $6 a kg & free filletting I can afford a few screw ups. I wonder if leaving smaller fish whole hanging them up by tail Scottish style might give me a better result.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 6, 2011)

That final Roe picture looks awesome to me!!!

Great Bar snacks for sure !!!

This has been a great thread!!!!

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## moikel (Aug 6, 2011)

I  have 2 big batches of fish roe & a big batch of sardines to close out later this week. I will post the mackeral & bonito seperate  but they proved a challenge. Love my masterbuilt but I  have plenty to learn. Temperature variance & placement within unit gave me a bit to adjust to. Its not just set & forget for something like a fish fillet(s) you have to be on your game. Tolerance levels will be more flexible for things like pork ,beef etc but fish is tricky particularly because Im dealing with fish that is specific to "down under". New batch of what we call bonito tomorrow. My neighbour at Greenwell Point regularly LINE CATCHES 2 ton a day,only 4 crew on board so no shortage of raw material!


----------



## africanmeat (Aug 6, 2011)

OMG i almost missed this one .

this is a great step by step how to do roe .it looks amazing .

how long the sardines will be in the cellar ? and what is the temp in your cellar?

thanks. grazie  .


----------



## moikel (Aug 6, 2011)

I  got on to this because I bought a house in a little fishing town 2-3 hours from Sydney. I found out that the local pro fisherman sold sardines off the back off the boat to locals,Italians ,Greeks, Portugese ,Maltese who preserved them the old village way. I then went out & learnt how to make them,with a bit of help from locals. Cellar is 15 c at best.I salt them pretty heavily like Sicilians make sardines/anchovies used to be in old wine barrels but I use crockery/terracotta,lined with baking paper. You can use plastic tubs. I dont refrigerate them at all. I leave them under heavy weights for 28 days,then wash them in 50-50 white vinegar/water then pat them dry & pack them in jars with garlic ,chilli,preserved lemon rind & rosemary,olive oil. They arent strictly a substitute for store bought anchovy but are a beautiful thing as a bar snack but will make you thirsty.Eat with crusty bread or make pasta sauce,onion ,cherry tomatoes ,garlic,capers,black olives they are a big robust flavour. I will post stage 2 in about 5 days when I pull them out of cellar.Fish roe is another thing altogether. People who know about it will push you out of the way to get it at fish market,those who dont get it just look at you & say do you eat that stuff mate! Its a great thing & varies depending on which fish,mullet,mirror dory,wahoo,mahi mahi,gemfish ,leather jacket. Im still working it out myself,mullet I  call traditional recipe but I  just adjust to whats seasonal. Mullets finished,mirror dory fading,mahi mahi finished but leather jacket just turned up out of the blue & its turned out just brilliant smoked.


----------



## daveomak (Aug 6, 2011)

Moikel, Morning.

The salted sardines packed in flavored oil sounds delicious.  Old country recipes are one of my weaknesses when it comes to food.

Those folks knew about  "down to earth" flavors. Keep up the great recipes.

Dave


----------



## moikel (Aug 6, 2011)

Dave they know stuff that was driven by necessity! I  figure they had time to do it,& preserving stuff got them through the year. Big haul of sardines ,get on it because in a month there will be none. Going to throw that fish roe out
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





,no way I  just love old school food,traditional,with integrity,authentic I dont go for trendy ,pretty ,yuppie ,pretentious food,I like stuff with grunt,stuff that really makes you think about the taste/provenance of it not how clever the chef was or how he "created" something.


----------



## moikel (Aug 6, 2011)

My mate Daryl attempting to talk  biggish goanna out of digging up his lawn looking for hibernating frogs
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. This way up north in the tropics,we have them down here as well real buggers for raiding your hen house. Favourite food of Aboriginals but protected now & a good thing.Also attracted to picnic grounds & BBQ SPOTS.


----------



## moikel (Aug 6, 2011)

Bonito in smoker hence goanna photo,hed be about 12pounds. Very nasty bite,recurved teeth,tree climbing toenails, monitor lizard family. No more nature shots Ill get back to food.


----------



## meateater (Aug 6, 2011)

Moikel said:


> My mate Daryl attempting to talk  biggish goanna out of digging up his lawn looking for hibernating frogs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool, I used to raise snakes and import different reptiles years ago. I'm a  little rusty  but gonna say it's a Argus or a BlackSand monitor. Did I get close?


----------



## meateater (Aug 6, 2011)

Moikel said:


> Pretty tasty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks great! This is such a great post.


----------



## moikel (Aug 6, 2011)

I  dont know my northern species but I reckon your pretty close,people give them different names in different states.I know yellow throat,race horse,sand & the really big lace monitors that are great tree climbers.After birds & eggs,always sad when I see one as roadkill.


----------



## meateater (Aug 6, 2011)

Moikel said:


> I  dont know my northern species but I reckon your pretty close,people give them different names in different states.I know yellow throat,race horse,sand & the really big lace monitors that are great tree climbers.After birds & eggs,always sad when I see one as roadkill.




There's so many it's hard to tell I figured I might be close, is that a pet or just hanging around waiting for a treat? Very cool either way. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## moikel (Aug 6, 2011)

Hes not a pet just turns up from time to time to dig lawn looking for frogs! Pretty impressed that you know about them down to species names. This was at Cunnanurra in far north of West Australia,my mate was working repairing mining machines for Argyle diamond mine. Great place for a fisherman as long as you can stand the tropics in rainy season& you can live around crocodiles.


----------



## meateater (Aug 6, 2011)

Moikel said:


> Hes not a pet just turns up from time to time to dig lawn looking for frogs! Pretty impressed that you know about them down to species names. This was at Cunnanurra in far north of West Australia,my mate was working repairing mining machines for Argyle diamond mine. Great place for a fisherman as long as you can stand the tropics in rainy season& you can live around crocodiles.


Thanks, Like I said I used to import reptiles, owned my own retail reptile store, and so forth. I haven't been in the industry in 18 years. I still enjoy them and really liked your kingfisher pics, I could watch them for hours. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Thanks for the pics.


----------



## moikel (Aug 7, 2011)

I call this guy Kevin hes a king parrot,male,comes to eat native mix birdseed on the deck at Greenwell Point.He has nothing to do with smoking,but thats view due west from house in Greenwell Point.


----------



## moikel (Aug 7, 2011)

Kookaburras waiting for some actual food smoking so..Wahoo roe set .I will let it dry for a few days,then vaccum pack it so it looks like this.I didnt all set firm that can happen I will repress the soft ones & hope for the best.Its about feel really little bit of give is good.Its a condiment really it will dry to a point that you can grate it like hard cheese.I will post recipes if people are interested.
	

		
			
		

		
	










	

		
			
		

		
	
I


----------



## africanmeat (Aug 7, 2011)

I love your post some smoking some info and some good views. Thanks .


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 7, 2011)

Moikel said:


> Bonito in smoker hence goanna photo,hed be about 12pounds. Very nasty bite,recurved teeth,tree climbing toenails, monitor lizard family. No more nature shots Ill get back to food.


Don't stay away from nature shots on my account. I love 'em, as do most other SMF members, I believe!!!

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## meateater (Aug 7, 2011)

Moikel said:


> I call this guy Kevin hes a king parrot,male,comes to eat native mix birdseed on the deck at Greenwell Point.He has nothing to do with smoking,but thats view due west from house in Greenwell Point.


Very cool looking parrot.


----------



## moikel (Aug 8, 2011)

Quick Sardinian pasta of spring veg & bottarga to follow in about an hour


----------



## moikel (Aug 8, 2011)

Some original recipe,maybe 5 weeks old crumbled.It wasnt bagged up so nice & dry. Mullet roe still best,Asian version comes cold smoked or natural at market.Gently fried spring garlic,a chopped leek,oyster mushrooms& blanched fresh peas,then added butter & chicken stock.Cooked it off a bit,put it on pasta then added bottarga & parsley
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.In its own way very authentic & seasonal.And  I gotta say very tasty.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 8, 2011)

What a great thread!


----------



## moikel (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks,sardines thursday.I  have to get a few jars. Still waiting on amazing easy smoker & jerky bars for masterbuilt.Then will cold smoke some  bottarga over apple wood pellets,just to see what turns out. Then I  will rule this thread off & start next adventure.The barter economy lives 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I will trade some sardines/bottarga for dinner at a couple of local restaurants,some stuff at butchers. I  give the rest to friends. My mate Frank has a restaurant called Osvaldo Polleti,website same name Norton Street Leichhhardt .His family make traditional salami still but have to buy pig meat cant kill their own pig. Ive helped make it with other families years ago but that started with a big old sow & a .22 rifle. Now that was a  couple of days to remember & a story retold many times over the years. To many wines & sow takes on proportions of a volkswagon
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Im going to try to get an invite & post pics its the season now what we think is winter but what my canadian wife just laughs at.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 8, 2011)

Moikel said:


> Thanks,sardines thursday.I  have to get a few jars. Still waiting on amazing easy smoker & jerky bars for masterbuilt.Then will cold smoke some  bottarga over apple wood pellets,just to see what turns out. Then I  will rule this thread off & start next adventure.The barter economy lives
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good question:

Just how cold does it get in Oz, during your Winters???

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## moikel (Aug 8, 2011)

The further south you go the colder it gets,mountains an exception. Hobart capital of Tasmania 12celcius lunchtime. 3 overnight Darwin far north 30 celcius .Here in Sydney 15 c lunchtime but  it was 19 c last week. Tipped to go to 23 next week Min no lower than about 4c And its midwinter!If Sydney gets below 10 c daytime people where downjackets,scarves & talk about moving to warmer parts of the country
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  It does snow inland,at my cabin in the mountains that I  sold last year after 20 years
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





the lowest overnight was 19c below.Staggered to about 5c lunchtime that day. Lowest recorded temp was 25c below.


----------



## meateater (Aug 8, 2011)

This post has been so informative, I'm glued to it. I'm alway's looking forward to new foods and you have enlightened me in a big way !


----------



## moikel (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks & your welcome.Like minded people always have something to talk about or share. I  spend a lot of time with restaurant folk,butchers,fishmongers & Italians,Portegese & people that think about food the way I  do. I  got a few more tricks up my sleeve just yet dont you worry.


----------



## moikel (Aug 8, 2011)

Next trick may be Asiatic Water Buffalo something
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Ive eaten it as a roast in Darwin many years ago,just found the Sydney supplier 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Topside whole delivered at $12kg 5kg total. Bearcarver if your out there I may need to brainstorm exactly how I  approach it. They were imported here from Indonesia in the 1800s when the first attempts to settle tropical Australia were made. When they failed they were just turned out & they colonized & thrived where white folks had failed. Huge program to get them under control in 1990s to cut disease risk to cattle,hunted for hides from 1930s to 1950s. Now domesticated again & farmed.Same animal that they milk for true mozzarella cheese & pulls plows right through Asia.Anybody else out there that thinks they can help please post. Water buffalo pastrami the new fronteir


----------



## africanmeat (Aug 9, 2011)

My Friend seems theta you like me think of food all day long .and we Learn from other people their food .

my wife say there two type of people the one theta eat to stay alive and the one theta stay alive to eat .you don't have to be a Genius to Guess what type i am


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 9, 2011)

Moikel said:


> Next trick may be Asiatic Water Buffalo something
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Moikel,

There are a lot of guys on here more versed on pastrami than I. Just do a little search. Then start a thread on it, and they will come.

The only time I ever saw Water Buffs was in Vietnam, and we had to be nice to them. They were supposedly sacred over there.

On edit---I see you did start a Water Buff post.

Bear


----------



## moikel (Aug 9, 2011)

Started a thread & will wait for responses. Did a search on venison pastrami got a few ideas.That Truequick is going to be hard to get here. I picked pastrami because I can pack it up & spread it around my tribe.Especially as its a 5kg minimum purchase. I find it interesting that the water buffalo went from domestic to complete feral pest back to domestic in this country. We ship them live to Asia but its only now coming south to big cities recently. There was a real good country song here a while back called Will the real Buffalo Bill please stand. Written about a real life retired buffalo shooter Sarah Storer (?) was the artist. The tropics was the last frontier in this country a truly wild place. I was fishing there last year for a week man Darwin  had changed in the 30 years between trips.


----------



## moikel (Aug 12, 2011)

Sardines final. Washed in 50/50 white wine vinegar water.Had to do 3 tubs to get it done. Then dried on the towels that have been sacrificed to task. Lots of paper towels they have to go into jars dry.Then its preserved lemon rind,garlic, crushed dried chilli,whole dried chilli,rosemary (good with oily fish) filled with olive oil.No air bubbles left to sit in dark place for at least 2 weeksThey just seem to mature in that time & a bit of the salt leaches out of them as oil absorbs. I do things like chop 2,add garlic chopped onion ,chilli maybe fry that then stir fry blanched green leafy veg,either chinese or Italian. They arent anchovies & they aint dainty sort of salty fish with chilli.
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
Took me every bit of 3 hours to batch them & clean up before wife gets home. I have a bunch that I  didnt butterfly to small so they will go into seperate jar but still 18kg makes 8 jars


----------



## daveomak (Aug 12, 2011)

Moikel, mornin'.......Those jars look sooo goood...........and really healthy too......I love pickled salmon, herring, and sardines............great stuff......
I guess it's the "old country" influence...


----------



## moikel (Aug 12, 2011)

Hard part now waiting to see how they come out after 2-3 weeks under oil. They need to soften & absorb oil & flavours.Ill stick them in cellar for now.


----------



## meateater (Aug 13, 2011)

Those look so good and better than anything I've seen in stores. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









   I wish I knew this when I lived in California, I would have saved more bait other than the live squid.


----------



## moikel (Aug 13, 2011)

The previous batch is almost finished,so I am looking forward to these.They arent dainty in appearance or taste,an old Sicilian guy told me they used to do this sort of thing in old wine barrels.Food that got families through the german occupation in WW 2. Lots of wild greens,dandelion.thistle,stinging nettles,wild fennel.Salty fish for protein bread made from chestnut flour. He is about 90. Still walks up to cafe for game of cards,coffee & an arguement.

Just put 7lb of spanish mackeral into smoker.


----------



## moikel (Aug 14, 2011)

MeateaterTheres a couple of ways that I  do the fresh ones when I  get them. I  can post them if you like. I put one saur e dolci ( sweet & sour )on a while back. But theres an absolute cracker of a pasta sauce thats has wild fennel tops in it thats just so authentic & most of all tasty.


----------

